# LUCKY (TWICE)



## Bottomwatcher (Jan 21, 2009)

I had an awesome day. The mallards were working good and was lucky enough to take a banded mallard out of a big flock. An hour and a half later we have 2 geese come in and one of them was banded. 2 bands on the same day. A year ago almost to the day (the same friend I was hunting with today) we doubled on a banded mallard and a banded pintail. Today though both are mine. Love this stuff.[attachment=2:1ohyq7bw]12-9-2010003.jpg[/attachment:1ohyq7bw][attachment=1:1ohyq7bw]12-9-2010004.jpg[/attachment:1ohyq7bw][attachment=0:1ohyq7bw]12-9-2010005.jpg[/attachment:1ohyq7bw]


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

bad ass!


----------



## Jsw (Dec 5, 2010)

Well done! Nice job on the bling!!!! I'm hoping I can have the same luck on saterday.


----------



## gooseblaster (Sep 2, 2009)

Thats pretty freakin awesome. Let us know where that greenhead came from!


----------



## LETTER-RIP (Sep 14, 2007)

cant beat that!! nice shootin...


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

You got your butt up to Idaho to get a lottery ticket yet???


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

That's awesome. Where were ya? :mrgreen:


----------



## sharpshooter25 (Oct 2, 2007)

That is an awesome picture. Congrats on the double band.


----------



## deadduckflying (Oct 15, 2010)

That's outstanding! Congrats!


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

go buy a lotto ticket in idaho NOW!!!!

congrats! looks like a great shoot!!!


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

sweet!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)




----------



## Stuffinducks (Sep 19, 2007)

Congrats!!! That's awesome.

I was lucky enough to accomplish this a few years back (7 Jan 2007). He are a few quick pics. I don't know of to many people that have pulled that one off, so you should be proud. 

SD


----------



## Bottomwatcher (Jan 21, 2009)

Thanks guys. you all know and understand how lucky of a day it was . Both birds were banded in 09. The goose was a Utah bird and the greenhead was from Colorado. The band on the mallard had green lettering that was begining to fade. This was the first band that I have seen to have this. Maybe its something new? I had a great day again today also. Full limit.[attachment=2:3ee7a4vf]12-10-10002.jpg[/attachment:3ee7a4vf]normal band[attachment=1:3ee7a4vf]12-10-10001.jpg[/attachment:3ee7a4vf][attachment=0:3ee7a4vf]12-10-10003.jpg[/attachment:3ee7a4vf]


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice job and congrats on the bands.


----------



## Bottomwatcher (Jan 21, 2009)

I received the certificates today and the goose was banded 4 miles nw of Centerville in june of 09. The duck was from southern Colorado near Alamosa in a town called Center in augest of 09.


----------

